# Arbys sandwiches for a dollar???



## Bill in the U.P. (Jan 14, 2017)

Please help.  I keep hearing a commercial when I log into Hearth.com about Arbys sandwiches for a dollar.  Not hearing it on other forums I visit and I have tried exiting and returning here 3 times to only hear the same ad.  Anyone else hearing this ad?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 14, 2017)

Arby's is selling sandwiches for a dollar?!?    I didn't know they are still in business.  I haven't seen one in years.



Try turning the sound off.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 14, 2017)

I am getting a "don't smoke cigs or your baby will deformed/preme.?" audible commercial? Restarted twice now? Odd. Just here.


----------



## Squisher (Jan 14, 2017)

Not hearing anything here. But I keep seeing the BK ad for the new Ashford insert but when you click onto their ad/site there is no info for it?  Seems odd. Not as odd as audible ads, but still odd.


----------



## edyit (Jan 14, 2017)

adblock on chrome ftw!


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 14, 2017)

I keep seeing the ad for DR'S new smaller kinetic splitter for $599. No Arby's but could go for a roast beef sandwich.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 14, 2017)

These are smart ads. You are being tracked, and pitched commercials for things you may be interested in. It's based on your previous searches, likely only a few people will even see the same adds.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 14, 2017)

If I send you $5 can you grab me some lunch?


----------



## fishki (Jan 14, 2017)

Turned off  adblock plus to hear it, nope turned it right back on, ads everywhere.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jan 14, 2017)

I think that Hardee's carries the Arby's sandwiches. I keep getting ads for the heavy duty 4x4's Ford's and Dodge.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 14, 2017)

I got the NY quits back round sound, I don't smoke but I might want to start soon if I keep hearing this message


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 14, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I think that Hardee's carries the Arby's sandwiches. I keep getting ads for the heavy duty 4x4's Ford's and Dodge.


Arby's is alive and well in the Midwest. It has nothing to do with Hardee's as far as I've ever known.


----------



## Blazing (Jan 14, 2017)

So to recap we have food, log splitters and smokes.. hum now all we need is some alcohol and strippers.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 14, 2017)

I volunteer to search for strippers.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jan 14, 2017)

We have a local furniture restoration shop that does a pretty good job if you guys want I can give you their number, ha ha.


----------



## Bill in the U.P. (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol, great responses.  The ads stopped for the time being. I always listen to music so the ads were a real interruption.  My stove is purring along fine.  This is my 3rd night with it.  Love it.  Operates just like the Sirocco 20 did.  Like being back with an old friend.  House is perfect (for me) at 75 degrees in the main area and the bedrooms a bit cooler.  Monday I am scheduled to have my rim joist spaces spray foamed so hopefully my cold tile floors will warm up.  Oh, and I'm having 6" of blown added to the attic too.


----------



## Blazing (Jan 15, 2017)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I volunteer to search for strippers.



Good man you're in charge of entertainment.


----------



## Blazing (Jan 15, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> We have a local furniture restoration shop that does a pretty good job if you guys want I can give you their number, ha ha.



If you don't mind me asking where about you located? I try to support local if possible.


----------



## webfish (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry about those getting audio ads. Hearth.com is a commercial site and we use Google ads. The direct manufacturer ads never have audio. Unfortunately google does not have a way of blocking just audio ads at this time. You can PM me with the specific ad and we can block. We will also start a more rigorous process of allowing certain ads. We already block many, many sensitive categories. Audio is not an option to block but only through review of all ads and limiting them individually.


----------

